# Automatiser au démarrage



## JaiLaTine (11 Mars 2012)

Je voudrais savoir si il y a la possibilité d'automatiser au démarrage des opérations qui permettent d'accéder aux informations d'un système de fichiers 

Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2012)

Précise ta pensée, parce que là, c'est vraiment trop vague (même si on sent que la réponse est oui).


----------



## JaiLaTine (13 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Précise ta pensée, parce que là, c'est vraiment trop vague (même si on sent que la réponse est oui).



Les répertoires etc, lib ...


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2012)

Hum. Tu veux faire quoi ????
Parce que sinon, l'idée est de créer une entrée dans le module de lancement (_launchd_ sur Mac OS X, _rc.d_ ou autres pour Linux et consorts...)


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Mars 2012)

C'est une question que j'ai dans un devoir :mouais:


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2012)

Il ne serait peut-être pas de bonne pédagogie que je fasse ton devoir à ta place 
Mais je veux bien t'expliquer des trucs : seulement c'est un peu flou.

Disons simplement que sur UNIX, de nombreuses commandes sont disponibles en mode texte. Que ces commandes peuvent être incluses dans des scripts. Que tout script peut être façonné de façon à être lancé au démarrage (au moins dans la seconde phase du démarrage quand on dispose de l'ensemble du système).
Donc si tu veux savoir dans quel état d'occupation sont les partitions du système, tu peux mettre la commande 
	
	



```
df -h
```
 dans un script qui l'exécuterait et enverrait un message ou le déposerait dans un journal, et faire en sorte que ce script soit lancé.
La méthode de lancement dépendra du système (*BSD, Linux [Debian/Fedora], Mac OS X, Solaris, AIX, HP/UX etc.) et de ce qu'il utilise comme lanceur.


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Il ne serait peut-être pas de bonne pédagogie que je fasse ton devoir à ta place
> Mais je veux bien t'expliquer des trucs : seulement c'est un peu flou.
> 
> Disons simplement que sur UNIX, de nombreuses commandes sont disponibles en mode texte. Que ces commandes peuvent être incluses dans des scripts. Que tout script peut être façonné de façon à être lancé au démarrage (au moins dans la seconde phase du démarrage quand on dispose de l'ensemble du système).
> ...



Ne tinquiète pas je ne veux surtout pas que tu fasses mon devoir a ma place je voulais avoir quelques renseignements et surtout le but est de comprendre ce que tu me dis donc merci pour l'explication


----------

